# Question for you ladies with drysuits.....



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Short of a new drysuit, I don't know. 

I have the front zipper in mine... just use the FUD is the best thing ever! Sani-Fem Freshette F.U.D. from REI.com Of course, it has many other affectionate names. 

Laurie


----------



## WyoPadlr1 (May 5, 2005)

lmaciag said:


> Short of a new drysuit, I don't know.
> 
> I have the front zipper in mine... just use the FUD is the best thing ever! Sani-Fem Freshette F.U.D. from REI.com Of course, it has many other affectionate names.
> 
> Laurie


Can't do that; her suit is new this past March. We had talked to a couple of other women who said the "FUD" didn't work that well for them in a men's drysuit (dribbles, having it empty onto the drysuit, etc). Guess we should have had her try it out for herself, though, as the men's relief zipper obviously poses no problem with hip pads or backbands. 
I had seen older versions of women's drysuits with the relief zipper running between the legs. That looked even worse to deal with, lots of chafing, etc. and the zippers apparently failed from walking around in the drysuit. Bit of a dilemma here, but guess we'll get it figured out.......


----------



## mgk (May 31, 2006)

I think Laurie is right. Sacrifice a little money for comfort, sell it while it's still new and get one with a men's zipper. As for the fancy devices, I just use a small plastic funnel from the hardwear store! with a little caution, it works like a charm.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

I've had no trouble w/the FUD. Now that I'm rowing more, I use it while rafting rather than pulling over or hanging off a tube and I plan to use it skiing this year.

I got a great deal on a drysuit with no zipper and did some research before deciding what I wanted installed. This thread had some good discussion. DrySuit Relief Zipper thru the crotch? - Canoeing / Kayaking

Some of 'women's' drysuits are doing the horizontal zipper (I know I saw it in the latest NRS catalog), so you don't necessarly have to go w/men's sizing. Also, the women's fleece liners I've seen have a zipper that goes both ways... zips from the bottom up as well as the top down.

Laurie


----------

